# Other Pets > Dogs >  Why some people shouldn't own dogs...

## Annarose15

I love bully breeds, and am usually the first to defend them. However, people who allow them to run loose should be drawn and quartered. Found these two girls playing in my yard today.


This is what they had just finished doing in my fenced chicken pen. All that's left...


I still don't blame the dogs, just the owners.

----------


## Rickys_Reptiles

Sorry about your chickens  :Sad:

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## liv

I'm so sorry to hear that  :Sad:  Do you know who the owners are?

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Mike41793

Not gunna share my opinion or i'll get another infraction.

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013),_eatgoodfood_ (07-05-2013),_Flikky_ (07-05-2013),KMG (07-05-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Aw.  That stinks.  Were you able to contacts their owners?  Sorry about your poor chickies.  :Sad:

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

I don't know whose they are. Sadly, they are really sweet to me. Been waiting for animal control an hour and a half now. Only a rabies tag on one collar, no ID.

----------

Neal (07-05-2013)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Sadly too many people don't take dog ownership responsibly  :Sad: 

Can't believe you lost all your girls but one  :Sad:

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Flikky

I'm so sorry about your chickens. I respect you deeply for not taking it out on the dogs. Were you home to hear this happen?

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Anya

I'm so sorry.  :Sad:  That really stinks. They might have gotten out of their fence, though...? They look like well cared for dogs. 

Poor little chickens, though!  :Tears:

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (07-05-2013),Neal (07-05-2013)

----------


## Neal

Yea that's crappy Anna, I'm sorry my best friend. I hope your chicken makes it out okay and that you're able to find the owners of the dogs and I'd seek legal action, damage to property, emotional distress and all.

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013),_sorraia_ (07-09-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

I'm sorry to hear that, that's terrible. I would most definitely be coming after the owners for damages.

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

Update - AC picked them up. Apparently they got loose from someone who was dog sitting and has been out looking for them all day. He had already called AC this morning. So as much as I hate that my girls paid a price, I'm willing to accept that this was truly an accident and will not be pressing charges. I'll let you guys know how Dot does in the upcoming days.

----------

_Anya_ (07-05-2013),_DNACurtusK_ (08-02-2013),DooLittle (07-05-2013),_Flikky_ (07-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (07-05-2013),Neal (07-05-2013),_SnowShredder_ (07-05-2013),_sorraia_ (07-09-2013),SSALB (07-05-2013)

----------


## eatgoodfood

> Update - AC picked them up. Apparently they got loose from someone who was dog sitting and has been out looking for them all day. He had already called AC this morning. So as much as I hate that my girls paid a price, I'm willing to accept that this was truly an accident and will not be pressing charges. I'll let you guys know how Dot does in the upcoming days.


You are a far better person than I... I would have been pressing charges and trying to get my animals replaced.

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013),_Flikky_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## rlditmars

Sorry for your loss Anna. It takes a pretty level head to not lash back, but if it truely is an accident then I think your doing the right thing. Our society is too litigious these days anyways. I think if you can find out who the owners are, it wouldn't be out of bounds to ask if they are willing to replace your birds that were lost. Decent people will usually make a gesture to set things right. Hope the last one makes it.

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013),_Anya_ (07-05-2013),_sorraia_ (07-09-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

> Sorry for your loss Anna. It takes a pretty level head to not lash back, but if it truely is an accident then I think your doing the right thing. Our society is too litigious these days anyways. I think if you can find out who the owners are, it wouldn't be out of bounds to ask if they are willing to replace your birds that were lost. Decent people will usually make a gesture to set things right. Hope the last one makes it.


It turned out that I know the AC guy, so I might ask them to repay the vet bills (unofficially). One of the missing girls showed up just missing her tail, so I'm holding out hope that the other two are just hiding, and the one in the pic is the worst I'm facing.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> It turned out that I know the AC guy, so I might ask them to repay the vet bills (unofficially). *One of the missing girls showed up* just missing her tail, so I'm holding out hope that the other two are just hiding, and the one in the pic is the worst I'm facing.


Yeah for Big Mama  :Dancin' Banana:  she probably went hiding under the bushes next door where she used to lay her eggs, may the other one followed her.

Could be under your shed too.

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## wolfy-hound

You can call the vet on the rabies license and they can contact the owners that way, or animal control can, or the cops can.

The owners are legally liable for all damages done by thier free roaming dogs. Make them pay for the chickens so they at least understand they ARE responsible for their dogs even when they're roaming around out of sight.

If they ran in front of a car and made them wreck, they could even be held liable in that type of damage.

Maybe there's a chance they'll keep them up then.

Really sorry you lost the chickens.

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

Fantastic news, they're back!!! Looks like Dot took one for the team while the others literally flew the coop to safety. Now fingers crossed that she heals up without complications.

----------

_angllady2_ (07-05-2013),_Anya_ (07-05-2013),_Archimedes_ (07-09-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (07-06-2013),DooLittle (07-05-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (07-05-2013),Neal (07-05-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-05-2013),_satomi325_ (07-05-2013),_sorraia_ (07-09-2013),Stewart_Reptiles (07-05-2013)

----------


## Neal

I'm so happy for you Anna. That's just love, taking one for the team. I've done that before. I'd seriously pursue them to take care of any vet bills and hopefully she recovers if not then I'd make them replace anything you lost. You're extremely nice to not take actions that I would of, because in my eyes accident or not it still happened and it's still an animal you care about.

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## SaintTawny

> I don't know whose they are. Sadly, they are really sweet to me. Been waiting for animal control an hour and a half now. Only a rabies tag on one collar, no ID.


Is the tag number and hospital name legible on the rabies tag? Vet Hospitals keep records on hand of the rabies certificate issued with the tag, they could find the owner using that tag number. If they're open on Saturday night.


Edit: Ahh! Thought I had read everything when I replied! At least having a sitter implies that they aren't just random jerks who let their dogs roam as they please.

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Mephibosheth1

Happens often this time of year; the shelter Im interning at is probable full of escaped animals after all the fireworks last night.  Even big dogs like that get pretty freaked out over the noise etc.

And almost all dogs have the POTENTIAL (not saying all do or will....please don't kill me) to eat/attack farm animals.  And domestic dogs are one of the only species that will attack them just for the heck of it, without even being hungry.  I think it has something to do with the domestication process that the connection between "hunt" and "food" was lost in the domestic dog.

Glad to hear that there is a happy ending on both ends of this; It's refreshing to hear about people who are interested in all kinds of animals (chickens...really?? o_O) and that the owners of the dogs are at least trying to care for them instead of just leaving them in the backyard while theyre on Vacation.

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013),_Anya_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## KMG

I'm glad things are looking up. I'm sure the owner would have been more than happy to buy you more chickens. However jumping straight to legal actions is not the answer. I applaud you for handling this well and not sinking into one of America's frivolous lawsuits before talking to the dogs owner. Why people can not simply ask for the responsible to make the accident right is beyond me. Not very neighborly and a good way to start a feud.

I also commend you for realizing dogs are dogs and even the sweetest ones still enjoy hunting and killing. Living in the country my dogs always brought use gifts including our chickens if they got out.

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Evenstar

Glad to hear everything is turning out all right!!  I totally agree with you about irresponsible dog ownership, but it does appear that this was quite possibly an honest mistake.  I respect you deeply for not blaming the dogs.  So many people - even animal people - would blame a bully breed like that no matter what the circumstances.  Most often, the dogs are not to blame - only ignorant people.  

No matter what, I am very glad to hear your chickies are back!  They look good!  I hope Dot heals up well and quickly for you.   :Good Job:

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

I'm so glad the rest made it back ok!  Fingers crossed for Dot!  She needs a little chicken medal.  :Smile:

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Aww Dot took one for the team, lol. Poor chickens  :Sad:  I do hate that people let high prey drive dogs run loose. I'm sure it was an accident in this case, but people need to take every precaution with breeds that will kill small animals.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-06-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

Quick update - Dot seems to be doing pretty well. She's content to sit in her carrier in the kitchen all day, but is eating and drinking, and _strongly_ disapproves of the meds getting syringed down her throat twice a day! A fight is always a good sign, IMO. Sadly, this isn't the first chicken I've nursed back from an animal attack, so I have much more practice at administering than she does at fighting me off!  :Wink:  I make a point to handle each of my girls occasionally, though, just so experiences like this don't have the added trauma of "Why is the human TOUCHING me?!?!"  :Omfg:  Hopefully I'll have halfway-healed pics of her to share next week.

----------

_Archimedes_ (07-09-2013),DooLittle (07-09-2013),_Mephibosheth1_ (07-09-2013),_Mike41793_ (07-09-2013),_Pyrate81_ (07-09-2013)

----------


## sorraia

So glad your girls made it!!! Glad you understand dogs enough to realize that's just what they do sometimes. I really hate saying this... but if it were my dog (before she underwent aversion training!) they wouldn't have made it. That dog of mine killed a neighbor's chicken who came into our yard, and another one of mine who made it out of her yard. I worked on aversion training and now she's great around the chickens, but I would never trust her alone if I could help it. Her prey drive is extremely strong (pointer/staffordshire mix). 

I was having an issue with a neighbor not long ago. Their dog HATES other animals. Killed one of her owner's cats, then kept trying to get into my yard to attack my dogs. She actually succeeded in getting into my yard three times - once while my dogs were inside the house (thankfully) and twice while my dogs were outside, but after we put up a double fence (thankfully! that second fence kept her from being able to reach our dogs). I was worried sick she'd get into my yard when I wasn't home and attack my chickens, horses, or goats. We kept talking to the neighbor about it, and all he ever did was put a chain on her, and then she'd slip her collar and dig into our yard again. He finally rehomed her (apparently it was his ex's dog, but when they broke up she left the dog behind... he isn't much of a dog person, prefers cats).

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-09-2013)

----------


## SjbReptiles

I hate when people let dogs loose!! That when stuff gets screwed up like this! I'm sorry for what happened to your chicken ):

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-09-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

Two-week update: Dot is healing well. She still has a good hunk missing out of her rear end, but got to go outside for the first time since the incident. She immediately started whipping the other girls back into line!

----------

_Anya_ (07-20-2013),_DNACurtusK_ (08-02-2013),DooLittle (07-20-2013)

----------


## treeboa

That's a nasty wound! Looks like it's healing well, though. I hope she continues to heal well! :Smile:

----------


## Annarose15

> That's a nasty wound! Looks like it's healing well, though. I hope she continues to heal well!


Believe it or not, that's a huge improvement. It's filling in more every day - used to be five times that size!

----------


## DNACurtusK

Very glad your chickens are all okay! So sorry about your one hen there. Glad she's recovering though, that's amazing. 

I know _things_ happens, but that petsitter should be fired. I also wanted to commend you for acknowledging that it's not the dogs' fault that they did what they did. In the heat of the moment, a lot of folks would have shot those dogs, especially out here in the country. Glad you did the responsible thing and called animal control, all the while containing the dogs until they got there. Took a lot of restraint I'm sure.

----------


## Annarose15

You know, it's far too rare an event that people do the right thing for strangers. I finally was able to get the Animal Control report on this event two weeks ago. I wrote a letter, complete with pics and receipt scans, to the dogs' owners and put it in their mailbox. Tonight my doorbell rang, and it was the owner, with a check for the exact amount I asked for in reimbursement. He was polite, apologetic, and an all-around nice guy. I love when stories have happy endings!

----------

DooLittle (08-27-2013)

----------


## DNACurtusK

Now THAT is a great ending! Nice to see people take responsibility! 

How's your hen? Fully healed?

----------

_Annarose15_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

> Now THAT is a great ending! Nice to see people take responsibility! 
> 
> How's your hen? Fully healed?


She's all healed up and started laying eggs again over a week ago.  :Smile:

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (09-06-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Glad Dot is healed and well, and that you got your money back!!  :Smile:

----------

_Annarose15_ (08-27-2013)

----------


## wienkeg

I love happy endings. :Dancin' Banana:

----------

_Annarose15_ (08-28-2013)

----------

